# Fall Turkey Hunt 2021 UNIT YY (Private Land Only)



## StrutBustin95 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey All!

This may be a shot in the dark but I'm looking to shoot and harvest a fall turkey in UNIT YY (Private Land Only.) I understand that this combined unit/private land only unit has been implemented to press and regulate turkeys off of private property and onto public land. That being said, I am looking for anyone that would be willing to give me written permission to take a tom off there property whether it to help with a pest problem or in a good heart. Anything would be much appreciated as I am a very enthusiastic turkey hunter.

Attached below is a screenshot of the 2021 Fall Turkey Hunt Units in case you are unsure if your property is within UNIT YY.


Thanks! 
StrutBustin95


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

By the way, welcome to the site!


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Annoying that its private only in the fall

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

hairy sax said:


> Annoying that its private only in the fall
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


?? There are public land hunts in most areas, the number of tags are just substantially lower than spring. 

YY in the fall is just like the ZZ hunt in Spring, but there are other tags (such as unit L, etc) valid for public land fall turkey hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

